
Eben Upton on the Pi’s Industrial Crossover and Why There Will Never Be a Pi 9 - headalgorithm
https://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/processors/eben-upton-on-the-raspberry-pis-industrial-crossover-and-why-there-will-never-be-a-pi-9
======
groundlogic
Background: I'm building industrial HW based on their compute units. It's a
really nice base to build on, in terms of software support.

1) I think their EE design team could use some talented QA professionals.

2) In that one-hour youtube interview they did recently
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyj-7mTnumI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyj-7mTnumI)),
I was really surprised to hear how much emphasis they put on corporate
customer requirements, like banks wanting two screens. That was a weird take;
previously the message was always - "we're not doing this for the money, we
want the kids to get an education". Messy commercial/"industrial" stuff was
left to the compute modules. Did something change?

